# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  SMS Milvet

## Martinco

Has anybody else had this sms ?  Sounds fishy to me ! ( Identity theft )   :Confused: 

"Was jy in die weermag? Het jy uitgeklaar voor 1989? Stuur jou naam, ID en magsno aan milvet@mweb.co.za om te registreer vir 'n eenmalige pension uitbetalingvan R30 000-00. Kyk na die Govt Gazette oor die aangeleentheid. (Datums in April 2011) Stuur hierdie SMS vir al jou pelle. Wie weet........."

----------


## Martinco

Aha !  I sent an email just inquiring about the authenticity of the sms.   "Mail delivery failed"

"A message that you sent could not be delivered to one or more of its
recipients. This is a permanent error. The following address(es) failed: milvet@mweb.co.za
    SMTP error from remote mail server after RCPT TO:<milvet@mweb.co.za>:
    host mx-mweb.smp.mweb.co.za [196.28.76.20]: 550 Unknown user"

----------


## wynn

But there is talk of a military pension for veterans from all sides.

----------


## Martinco

I shall obviously investigate further but what made me suspicious is that government/semi gov etc will not use a Mweb email address.

The program on Carte Blanche last Sunday mentioned that members of the old SADF will NOT be paid a "pension" as that was an illegal government and only the cadres will be paid.

But let's wait and see !

----------


## Dave A

> The program on Carte Blanche last Sunday mentioned that members of the old SADF will NOT be paid a "pension" as that was an illegal government and only the cadres will be paid.


How to deal with "service delivery protests" (ie riots) and a gentle slide in the polls?

How about giving out pensions to the old cadres? Worked for Mugabe for years and a lot cheaper than *real* service delivery  :Smile: 

And with any luck the cadres will stop rioting  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## greasemonkey

Its a scam, here is the official site and a copy and paste(sorry, its long) of their reply to the whole issue
Good Day,



It has come to the attention of the Department of Military Veterans that an SMS/Email with the wording as below is currently being distributed widely amongst members of the former SADF.



PLEASE TAKE NOTE THAT THIS SMS IS NOT OFFICIAL COMMUNICATION FROM THE DEPARTMENT OF MILITARY VETERANS AND IT CONTAINS FALSE INFORMATION AND SHOULD NOT BE FORWARDED.



1. There is no email address like milvet@mweb.co.za.

2. There is no once-off pension pay-out of R30000.

3. There was no Government Gazette published in this regard in April 2011.



Was jy in die weermag?

Het jy uitgeklaar voor 1989?

Stuur jou naam,Id en magsno. aan: milvet@mweb.co.za. om te registreer vir n 

eenmalige pensioen uitbetaling van R30000. Kyk na die Govt Gazette oor die 

aangeleentheid. (Datums in April 2011) Stuur hierdie sms vir al jou pelle. 

Wie weet....





Were you in the Army?

Did you clear out before 1989?

Send your name, ID and Force No to: milvet@mweb.co.za to register for a

once-off pension pay-out of R30000. See the Govt Gazette with regard to

this matter (Dates in April 2011). Send this sms to all your friends.

Who knows



FACT IS:



v The Military Veterans Bill was approved by Cabinet in November 2010

v This Bill contains the definition of a Military Veteran and also proposes that Military Veterans should get benefits i.e. assistance with Health Care, Housing, Pensions, Education, Transport etc.

v The Bill is currently being discussed by Parliament and NOT YET APPROVED  whatever is contained in the bill can still change.

v An OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT will be made once the Bill is approved.

v Mrs van Eeden DOES NOT DEAL WITH PENSIONS. 

v Mrs van Eeden verifies bona-fide military veterans, she developed, and maintains, the Military Veterans Database. Registrations have been temporarily put on hold as a result of the HUGE NUMBER of applications received. We are currently enhancing our system to make it more effective. You will be informed when we resume. 

TAKE NOTE:



v DO NOT give your Banking Details to persons promising you Cash Pay-Outs or Pensions etc.

v DO NOT pay admin fees for applying for these hoax pensions etc.

v The Military Veterans Bill (as approved by Cabinet) is available from the Government Website (www.gov.za ) if you wish to read through it. Keep in mind that it is still being discussed by Parliament and could still change  it is not yet law.



Please edit your website and forward this communique to all your fellow military veterans in order for us to stop this fraudulent activities and the spreading of false rumours!



See article below for your information.



Regards



Alettie van Eeden

Department of Military Veterans

Republic of South Africa
contact milvetadmin@mweb.co.za for more details

----------

Martinco (10-Jun-11)

----------


## Dave A

> contact milvetadmin@mweb.co.za for more details


It just gets better and better  :EEK!:

----------


## greasemonkey

Eish! missed that I know, but this is the real one.Cubs honour! Have a look at http://www.sadf.info/ Not the govt site but they seem kosher to me
I have been registered about a year and no requests for bank details or any other funny business, only updates about the bill.

----------


## six

michael visser ,6605105017081 .82586876bg

----------


## Rudi Fourie

Thanks for all the info, now i know it is a scam.

----------


## Martinco

It seems as though my statement of only "cadres" benefiting from the Bill is incorrect.     :Sorry:    A section of the statement below:

*Definition* 

More importantly, the bill clarifies the definition of Military Veterans as  a South African citizen who rendered military service to any of the military organisations, which were involved on all sides of South Africas liberation war from 1960 to 1994; those who served in the then Union Defence Force before 1961, and those who became members of the South African National Defence Force after 1994, and has completed his/her military training and no longer performs military duties and has not been dishonorably discharged from that military organisation.

The statement by the Deputy Minister can be seen here

The question remains.   Would we ever see anything ?

----------


## Dave A

I think this bit from the same statement gives some idea of which way the wind is going to blow:




> In essence, the bill also identifies key benefits and support that constitute government’s obligation towards military veterans. These include:
> Healthcare supportHousingBusiness opportunitiesEducational opportunitiesMilitary pensionsAccess to public transportFacilitation of empowermentBurial and honourJob placementCounselling
> All the above benefits will be accessed on the basis of each individual’s eligibility and qualification through a means test.

----------


## Dave A

I just got this email bounce message from someone called vorster trying to register on TFSA:




> Hi. This is the qmail-send program at theforumsa.co.za.
> I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following addresses.
> This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out.
> 
> <milvet@m.web.co.za>:
> Sorry, I couldn't find any host named m.web.co.za. (#5.1.2)


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chrisjan B

I see that it is m.web instead of mweb - typing error. That will explain the bounce.

----------


## Dave A

> I see that it is m.web instead of mweb - typing error. That will explain the bounce.


You'd think - but correcting it to mweb and sending resulted in a bounce too - just like as mentioned in one of the previous posts  :Frown: 

Of course it could be Mweb stuffing around. They have a reputation for dumping mail - even mail that their clients want.

----------


## Alettie123

Phew! I'm glad that was cleared up! This rumour almost killed me.

----------


## gerhard otto

Dit is Gerhard Otto, wil weet of dit waar is?

G.C.OTTO
magsnommer 72336043
Id 560401 5108 008

----------


## Martinco

Welkom by ons !

Gerhard,  Ons sal maar moet wag en sien. Daar is wel sprake van "pensioen" vir oud weermaglede maar dit is blykbaar nog nie goedgekeur nie. 
Byt maar vas !

----------


## Christel

Hello, I would like to know if anyone has any update on this issue?  We have had some phone calls from our clients (mostly farmers) who say that a person has been speaking to them at the Farmers Days and they should forward their ID's and "magsnommer" and then he will tell them what pay-out they are entilted to.  i will get the info and give it a test and post it on this site later today.  Was just wondering if anyone else knows anything?

----------


## Just Gone

And here is the web details:

http://sadf.info/Scam%20Pension%20Notice.html

----------


## Christel

> And here is the web details:
> 
> http://sadf.info/Scam%20Pension%20Notice.html


Thanks.. .it's just weird that someone will actually in person go to a farmers day and speak to them... and give an email address and cell number...  :
Hisname is Fred and his e-mail is: ptafred@gmail.com
Hiscell phone number is: 084 548 7467

I have emailed him, and it did not reject or anything (yet)...

----------


## Dave A

So if it's a scam, to what purpose?

Someone just making mischief, or something more sinister?

----------


## Phil Cooper

They will want, say, R500 for "administration charges" to get you registered...

----------


## Alettie123

Hi, what is this Fred's surname and which organisation is he from?

If he is spreading rumours about so-called "pay-outs" again he should surely have proof from the National Treasury????

----------


## Alettie123

http://www.polity.org.za/article/sa-...012-2012-05-17

Here is a link to the DM's Address after Minister's Budget speech, you will note that he is saying:

Chairperson, the Department is committed to delivering the benefits as espoused in Section 5 of the Military Veterans Act, and will do so progressively to those eligible for such support. To this end, draft regulations to inform the implementation of this Act will be brought to parliament before the end of the second semester.

We wish to call on sister departments in the Social Development Cluster to help expedite the finalisation of suitable modalities for the roll-out of these benefits, which their respective departments are responsible for.

----------


## Christel

> Hi, what is this Fred's surname and which organisation is he from?
> 
> If he is spreading rumours about so-called "pay-outs" again he should surely have proof from the National Treasury????


Hello Alettie123 - I will try and find out the surname and possibly from where he claims to be.
I have also followed up with a friend that works for the Army and he forwarded an email that they have received - this also caused havoc under the ex-army guys...
I attach a copy of the email - this was sent out around PE on 22 May 2012.

_Hi Manne_

_Daar is gerugte en ons het dit bevestig deur met ‘n persoon by Solidariteit te praat, dat almal wie Diensplig gedoen het tussen 1964 en 1994 kwalifiseer vir ‘n toelaag van R2800.00 per maand vir die res van jou lewe._
_Hierdie persoon kom af Oos-Londen toe een of ander tyd. Hy is bereid om een aand PE toe te kom en met ons wie belangstel te kom praat. Al wat ons wil weet wie stel belang en sal die vergadering bywoon. As daar genoeg belangstelling is sal ons die vergadering hier by XXXXXX hou._
_As jy weet van vriende, familie en kennisse wat ook diensplig gedoen het, laat ons hulle ook betrek as hulle sou belangstel. Hoe meer ons is hoe beter._
_Laat weet my asb. teen Vrydag 25 Mei aangesien ons die ou van Solidariteit Maandag moet laat weet._
_Hierdie is nie ‘n grap nie._ 
_Groete _

----------


## Just Gone

Ok .... I qualify .....  :Smile:

----------


## Chrisjan B

Waar's die paartie? Ek was ook innie army!

Never fear when I am near...

----------


## Christel

To everybody that is interested, or know someone that did serve in the army between 1960 - 1994 :  The rumors are true.  You can apply for some sort of compensation as stated in the Military Veterans Act 18 of 2011.  I will post more info about who to contact etc later.... But just remember, the due date for applications are tomorrow..... so get your id and "mags nommer" and remember, I only charge a 5% commission.... (only joking!!).

----------


## murdock

funny how they can get hold of us when they need us but when it comes to a payout...you have to read about it on a public forum or an email a friend sends you.

----------


## Christel

Batman is back.....      Info to register, You only need to give them your ID & address... the verification will be done at a later stage when they will officialy contact you to obtain other info and then you can decide it you want to continue or not:

Here is how you can register as a Military Veteran: 

Website 
In your Internet browser type in: http://www.militaryveterans.co.za 
On the home page is a register banner where you need to enter your Province, First Name, Surname, ID Number, Mobile Number and Combat Name (optional) 

Mobi site 
On your mobile phone browser type in: http://milvet.qkey.co.za 
1. You will see a register banner where you need to enter your Province, First Name, Surname, ID Number, Mobile Number and Combat Name (optional)
2. When you are already registered you will and you return here you will have the option to register your comrades 

SMS 
Keyword: DMV 
SMS the key word DMV to 40939
You will receive an SMS helping you complete your registration
You will be requested to enter your details as follows:
Province First Name Surname ID Number Mobile Number *Combat Name
Your combat name must have a * in front of it 

Voice Call 
Dial: 0873 101010 
On your phone dial:
0873 101010 
and when the voice prompt asks you for your “Q” number, type in:
368
and follow the voice prompts 

Facebook 
In your Internet browser type in: http://www.facebook.com/VeteransSA 
On the Welcome screen is a register banner where you need to enter your Province, First Name, Surname, ID Number, Mobile Number and Combat Name (optional) 

Twitter 
In your Internet browser type in: http://twitter.com/#!/VeteransSA 
You can follow the Department Military Veterans tweets on a regular basis and find the necessary links to channel above where you can register

----------


## desA

I wonder if this is a 'subtle' way of recruiting trained personnel for the impending civil war? 

Manpower will be required when the land-grabs begin in earnest, I'd expect.

----------


## Dave A

Personally I'm giving this one a miss regardless.

I don't expect I'll qualify for a free house, or the pension, or the living allowance.
And I don't know that the potential of being able to use a military hospital is worth getting back on the military radar either.

Rather let the folks that are really struggling get a decent look-in, I reckon.

----------


## Mike C

I'm with you on this one Dave  :Smile:

----------

